# Old Logan lathei



## Scruffy (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm. Sure someone can answer my questions. What is the original paint color of a Logan 820.what kind of lubricant and how often do you fill the little oil cups


----------



## Rennkafer (Jul 1, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> I'm. Sure someone can answer my questions. What is the original paint color of a Logan 820.what kind of lubricant and how often do you fill the little oil cups




The answers to all those questions (and a ton more) are here...

http://lathe.com/faq/index.html


----------

